# Wagon tires



## deadmoose

I have a Minnesota 6 Ton rack which I use to haul round bales 4 miles home. I was hauling 11- 3*4 bales with no problems. When my little baler broke I put 8- 4*5.5 bales on it and I could tell the tires didn't like it. Then at some point after I was done I noticed one of the tires had the tread separate. Capacity of current tires was 2k iirc.

Option 1 spend a day at auction looking for unknown used implement tires. Not worth my time at this point as only near upcoming auction (consignment) is by crook I no longer frequent.

Option 2 new implement tires.
http://www.firestoneag.com/mobile/#tire-finder/tire-finder-detail.aspx?t=1144

$140 each @ Fleet Farm. First ones I looked at.

Option 3 used truck tires? Although I think I have bought enough used tires that they cost me more than new at this point. Since I do not mount my own.

What is option 4 and what are pros and con's of each? Thoughts?


----------



## 8350HiTech

Option 4. Something new cheaper than Firestone. Carlisle perhaps?

Option 5. Ag equip salvage yard.


----------



## deadmoose

Carlisle @ $4 cheaper has 800# less capacity. At least at Fleet Farm.


----------



## Gearclash

What size rims?


----------



## deadmoose

15's


----------



## sethd11

Maybe frequent local tire shop? They do make heavy load range 15s. Load d or e is comparable and probably a better tire. And would last a lot longer than wagon tire. However they are called sinkers not floaters. My experience. Hold up on the road much better, where I spend a lot of time in straw season.


----------



## deadmoose

I have done that. Usual find is similar to what I have currently (that is where they came from). Then depending on tire I end up paying 20-30 for used tire mounted. Lifespan of these tires isn't the greatest as well.


----------



## sethd11

Well shoot. I have a wagon with 16s and have truck 235/85/16 load range e. Excellent tires. Kinda like pizza cutters but they wear really well and hold weight Luke its not there


----------



## Bgriffin856

We just use worn out car/truck tires form our tire guy or junk yard. Have a bead breaking mallet and tire spoons/bars...get real good at changing tires


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

How about some run flat aircraft tires from Genesco? (Sp)


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

It is actually Gensco Tire.


----------



## deadmoose

http://www.genscoagtires.com/tires.htm

Any idea on a price?


----------



## Hayman1

deadmoose said:


> I have a Minnesota 6 Ton rack which I use to haul round bales 4 miles home. I was hauling 11- 3*4 bales with no problems. When my little baler broke I put 8- 4*5.5 bales on it and I could tell the tires didn't like it. Then at some point after I was done I noticed one of the tires had the tread separate. Capacity of current tires was 2k iirc.
> 
> Option 1 spend a day at auction looking for unknown used implement tires. Not worth my time at this point as only near upcoming auction (consignment) is by crook I no longer frequent.
> 
> Option 2 new implement tires.
> http://www.firestoneag.com/mobile/#tire-finder/tire-finder-detail.aspx?t=1144
> 
> $140 each @ Fleet Farm. First ones I looked at.
> 
> Option 3 used truck tires? Although I think I have bought enough used tires that they cost me more than new at this point. Since I do not mount my own.
> 
> What is option 4 and what are pros and con's of each? Thoughts?


Moose-I went back and forth on this issue for years and finally went over to 16" rims because good used truck tires Es were so plentiful. Maybe you should go to a salvage yard and get a set of 16" rims for your wagon and go from there. 15" are just a pain anymore. The flotation wagon tires are the only ones I have had issues with in the field from thorns etc.


----------



## swmnhay

Hayman1 said:


> Moose-I went back and forth on this issue for years and finally went over to 16" rims because good used truck tires Es were so plentiful. Maybe you should go to a salvage yard and get a set of 16" rims for your wagon and go from there. 15" are just a pain anymore. The flotation wagon tires are the only ones I have had issues with in the field from thorns etc.


We went to 16" rims also on some Mn gears on flare boxes and hay racks yrs ago.Like Hayman said 16" were more plentiful,all the pickups had them.Now they have 17-18 & 20"


----------



## Hayman1

swmnhay said:


> We went to 16" rims also on some Mn gears on flare boxes and hay racks yrs ago.Like Hayman said 16" were more plentiful,all the pickups had them.Now they have 17-18 & 20"


If you have the 20s you probably have chrome stacks taking up space in your bed and too much money


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

deadmoose said:


> http://www.genscoagtires.com/tires.htm
> Any idea on a price?


they are very reasonable and come with the rim installed. Never have to worry about them again. Call 800-663-5287. I don't know which warehouse is closest to you but they can tell you. Mike


----------



## slowzuki

The best luck I've had for 6 and 8 ton racks is with 31x10.50 truck tires. They are hard to find now, used to be far more common.


----------



## 8350HiTech

slowzuki said:


> The best luck I've had for 6 and 8 ton racks is with 31x10.50 truck tires. They are hard to find now, used to be far more common.


That's what we do. Not too hard to find here. $25 will get you a used one, including dismount/mount.


----------



## mlappin

Load rating is pretty good on a 31x10.50 as well, figure the load rating is at highway speed so at tractor speeds they'll carry more.


----------



## deadmoose

Hayman1 said:


> If you have the 20s you probably have chrome stacks taking up space in your bed and too much money


I wish my Ram didn't have the 20's. Still a mystery how a 17 inch tire with same diameter and width was cheaper. Pay more and get less rubber.


----------



## swmnhay

Karens Ram 1500 has the 275 x 20" tires.They actualy suck in snow and hydoplain more.They did come down a little in price from when they first came out.Just put a set of Firestones on @ $208


----------



## bluefarmer

16" truck pull off's are getting VERY hard to find around here, thinking about trying to find some 17" wheels for mine


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

deadmoose said:


> I wish my Ram didn't have the 20's. Still a mystery how a 17 inch tire with same diameter and width was cheaper. Pay more and get less rubber.


Mus' be all the extra steel in the 20" diameter beads!


----------



## deadmoose

I dropped my haybine off today @ the upcoming consignment auction. I have been looking for load range E (10ply). I am wondering if 8 ply will be ok or if I should pass.

There is a set of almost new Firestone's 8 ply at upcoming auction. I have found that capacity information for tires on the net is lacking. 8 ply = 2500# cap?

How close to rating should I plan on operating at? I have a MN super 6 wagon with 17-18' oak stringers (4*8" or so) and a top of 5*5 roughsawn pine (8 of them). I would like to carry 8 4*5 bales of dry hay on this wagon. Will 8 ply suffice (if the price is right)?


----------



## mlappin

I think 8 ply's will be just fine on a 6 ton gear. We only used to use ten ply's on our 10 and 12 ton gears and just bought 12 ply's for the front of our 13 ton tandem running gears.

Of course, like everything else, the tires we used to buy might have been tougher than the make it cheaper sell it for more stuff they have now.


----------



## slowzuki

My F350 has 265/75 R16 E's, they are almost impossible to find used now. The tire piles and classifieds are full of 17 and 18" tires.


----------



## mlappin

Bought a 12L-15FI 14 ply today. $224 from American Farmer.


----------



## deadmoose

Rubber is not cheap.


----------



## endrow

deadmoose said:


> Rubber is not cheap.


That is a fact


----------



## deadmoose

Well... I didn't make auction. Got my check though today and was pleasantly surprised. My hesston 5530 rounder in need of repair fetched $1000. I was hoping it went for half that.

I went to fleet farm and all they had to get to E range was $200 Firestone's. And they wanted another $25 to mount. Couldn't do it. I ended up ordering BKT's from local tire place. $128 installed for 12 ply load range f 11l 15. I will probably need a couple.tubes as well. I have the appt tomorrow to get er done.


----------



## deadmoose

They cleaned my wheels up that previously had tubes. So $128*4=$512 total. Good guys there. I had also brought my truck in for a rotation (free lifetime since I bought the tires there). I didn't expect them not to charge me for fixing my log splitter tire. They cleaned up the bead and put in a new valve stem. That is the nice part of dealing with people who know your name. Unfortunately they don't do a lot of at and he couldn't order Firestone or cooper. I would have contemplated paying for them there.


----------

